# How to select an adult food?



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Try Open Farm. 

Canada: https://openfarmpet.ca/
US: https://openfarmpet.com/


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Nature's Logic Duck & Salmon.......no suspect ingredients, all natural. Also Annamaet Original Option Formula, & Victor's Hi-Pro Plus, all have no corn, wheat, soy, peas, beans, potatoes!


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

My current dog has been horrible to feed.... i need grain free too, and she is also sensitive to chicken and fish. I haven't been able to source the Natures Logic, although should be available in canada, and Victor isn't available here except for Amazon. She is currently on Diamond Beef grain free, which I am not thrilled with the ingredients of. 

I notice a lot of dog foods doing ingredient splitting - like 3 types of legumes, then 2 types of legume flour, listing peas and pea flour seperately on the same label! This means, if percentages are not listed, they could add up to a much higher portion of the food than the actual meat. I like when foods actually list what percentage of food comes from meat. DCM has been historically linked with lamb and rice formulas, so I personally would avoid red meat formulas unless you have a reason to choose them.

Our previous dogs were on Go fit +free chicken turkey trout, made in Canada (claim >74% meat ingredients). She would be too, except for her issues with chicken and fish! In light of the DCM issue, I would personally avoid Pulsar, which is primarily legume based, but popular due to the price... My vet sells and recommends Origin food, which is also gra in free and made in Canada, and has a large breed version. 

Dog food decisions are hard!!!! And the DCM debate has just made it harder.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Dogs sensitive to chicken or fish or any other meat in commercial dog food seldom have a problem when fed that food organic and raw.


----------



## Yellow (Sep 24, 2018)

check into Carna4 it is made in Canada.


----------

